# Omnistor awning advice for classic mercedes Hymer please.



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Hi Guys, I have a 93 Merc Hymer s660 and i would like to get an Omnistor awning for it. The van has never had one and so any advice on size, model and your experiences with various models would be very much appreciated. Many thanks


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

My advice would be that you shouldnt go too big. The biggest problem with awnings is caused by windy weather, so the bigger it is the more the wind affects it. A 2.5m awning can be kept out in weather that a 5.0m awning would be best put away.
We sell awning rooms and panels to fit wind out awnings so we speak to lots of people with wind out awnings. If you need any further advice then just ask.

Helper note, URL removed, advertising not allowed


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

There are two very effective awning dealers that have a proven record Rose Awnings http://www.omnistorawnings.co.uk/ and Hillview Awnings http://www.hillviewawnings.co.uk/index.htm.

Both are Omnistor agents and would advise you freely and sell and fit an appropriate awning if you wish.
If you should attend any major motorhome show, they will both be there and would fit your awning on site. It may still be best to inform them first to be sure they are carrying a suitable awning for your van.

Alan


----------



## aldra (Jul 2, 2009)

The only thing I would add is make sure that the Hab door is within the awning when it is open

Ours was badly fitted and we were already over the channel before we noticed, it's a complete pain when it rains and drips down on the inside of the open door

We have been meaning to get ours resited but things have got in the way

Aldra


----------



## cheshiregordon (Sep 24, 2011)

I fitted a awning to my 99 hymer a couple of years ago. If your van has an awning channel already fitted then the awning should be able to fit into it before being bolted to the side of the van - simples!
I chose a 4 mtre fiamma awning only because they were on offer at the time and fitted it in a couple of hours with my son.
A note of caution - the awnings are quite fragile and the first one I bought was delivered damaged and had to be replaced - so check carefully on receipt if buying online.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

May I add, that once you've decided on your model and length, you include some awning straps with your purchase. If you're parked up,for some time with your awning out its good to know you can go away and leave it (or go to bed) safe in the knowledge that should the wind get up, your awning remains secure.


----------



## rosalan (Aug 24, 2009)

The correct awning straps come with a fitting that goes into the poles and is spring loaded to allow some 'give' in a breeze. Far better, I think, than a strap that goes over the awning which can damage the fabric.... and looks ugly!

Alan


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

Another thing to check is that if you have it fitted above a door, which I presume you will. Make sure that the awning is fitted as high as possible, otherwise you could find that if ypu set the canopy out the door may hit the awning arm. I have seen a number of vans where the canopy has had to be put out almost level to clear the door. Standard awning rooms and panels wont fit in this scenario.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

That is such good advice. 

Our awning came with our van but whoever had fitted it had done it too low. Unless the legs were stretched to their very highest the door used to bang on the awning metal bar. If the sun was low and the awning dropped, we always used to forget and I can still hear that 'clang' as the door hit that damned bar!


----------



## listerdiesel (Aug 3, 2012)

We've got a 3m Caravanstore Zip awning for the trailer, with front and sides, and Andy's advice re the door clearing to awning is very important. 

We found that as our door is so high, due to the larger ground clearance of the trailer and the door having to be above the side rave extrusions, we couldn't include the door within the awning, but we are looking at another cunning plan....   

Complete rooms are not quite as susceptible to wind as just the awning, but they remain a device that is always going to be damaged by strong gusts.

Peter


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I had a customer who had an awning fitted to match the height of a safari room from his last van. He hasn't realised that having it just above the door the room fit but the door would not open. Good news for me as I made him a custom room, it was I bit of a strange one as it raised in height towards the van but it worked.
Best to avoid the problem.


----------



## stewartwebr (May 27, 2005)

I would avoid Omnistor, or Thule as they are now called. I paid £1600 for mine which was faulty from the start. Thule customer care in the UK is a hit or miss with no defined policy nor procedure. My awning was looked at 3 times by various people at Rose Awnings, it was also looked at at Thule in Mennan, Belgium. It took a lot of hard ground work and percussion to get the faulty unit replaced. Even met the Customer Sevice Director at the NEC who would not make a decision even though 3 of the people on the stand had individually inspected the awning and confirmed it was faulty. 

Have a look at Fiamma awnings or Prostor Awnings which look excellent build quality, but a bit more expensive.


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Some seriously great replies Guys, Thanks very much indeed. I have taken all the points on board. I will look at all the options and make a decision before the summer. I guess its easy to go with what was on the van when they were manufactured hence the reason for looking at Omnistor as all the older merc Hymers had them fitted. Technology moves forward, however wind will still strip the van of a £800 awning... maybe a gazebo and four bricks will do the job


----------



## Horlix (Sep 12, 2013)

Ive been ooking around and a friend has mentioned that the Fiamma quality is better than the Omnistor, that being said ive been looking specifically at the Fiamma F45 s. If anyone has any advice on these or experiance in them that would be great. My Hymer is 6.6 meters long with the habitation door to the rear on the left hand side (as you look at the front of the van). Size advice would be great also. Thanks


----------

